# Micro miniature sinningia pusilla



## Robotponys (Apr 8, 2012)

Would this flower work in a vivarium (AbraxasComplex-can't spell the username!-style) with tarantulas? High humidity species of course. I like the 'white sprite' the most. It seems to be perfect for a pretty ground cover! If it is unsuitable for tarantulas, I'm still getting some for a mini terrarium.  Thanks in advance!

Off topic: Does anyone keep Pygmy sundews? I'm interested in getting some but would like a few tips. I found tons of info, but more couldn't hurt. If you have any extra seeds...


----------



## Robotponys (Apr 8, 2012)

No one on this forum? Any chance a moderator could move this into vivarium forum? Not many people visit this forum apparently...


----------



## AbraxasComplex (Apr 12, 2012)

I've never tried it with tarantulas. It should be fine as they prefer shade and if you do not use it with a heavy webber. Either way if you look them up online in the google image search others have set them up in vivariums like mine. I'd say go for it and let us know (though I may beat you to it and order some myself).


----------



## Robotponys (Apr 13, 2012)

That's great! I think they're so pretty and hopefully I can keep them alive.

Yeah I take forever to order stuff.  They are really pretty. Look on ebay for them, can't find them anywhere else. Report back with results please! 

What tarantula suitable for a vivarium wouldn't completely web everything up?


----------

